# Where to get scores for an ensemble?



## rYan11 (May 12, 2010)

Hi, I'm thinking of starting a leisure band for classical music lovers. But the problem is that of music scores as I do not know where to look for them.

Below is the rough line up of my band:

1) 2 Clarinets

2) 2 Alto Sax

3) 1 Trumpet

4) 1 Trombone

5) 1 Euphonium

5) 1 Tuba 

6) 1 String Bass

7) 1 Piano


Appreciate ur feedback if you have any..

Regards,


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

if you have chosen a piece you can hire performance material from the publishers.
try:
boosey and hawkes
schott


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

I'd like to know where to get complete orchestral scores as the musicians play them - ie. one per instrument - I'd like to play along with the trombone


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Exactly where ive just mentioned!


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Oh and on a side note it is often only possible to hire a complete set of parts, so say every instrument for the full ensemble required. 
As for individual parts it is next to impossible to buy them unless you can find a scan on e.g. IMSLP


----------



## rYan11 (May 12, 2010)

Actually, I was thinking of getting scores (one for each instrument) from a cheaper source instead of like getting from Boosey & Hawkes. This band that I'm starting is pretty much a leisure band, and getting music scores is a big headache to me now b4 I even start the band..


----------

